
Dear ICO: This Is Why Web Developers Hate You - oliveremberton
http://blog.silktide.com/2012/05/dear-ico-this-is-why-web-developers-hate-you/
======
petercooper
The ICO had already said they would only begin by looking at the biggest
infringers and the grossest violations, so people who put serious effort into
crippling their tuppenny-ha'penny sites before seeing how it played out wasted
their time of their own choice.

 _We know web agencies that spoke to hundreds of their clients, explained the
painful but necessary changes, implemented and charged them who feel like
setting fire to a flag with your logo on it right now._

Oh aye? If billing clients for pointless work that could be blamed on a
government agency isn't a cause for Web design agencies to celebrate, I don't
know what is.

~~~
EnderMB
A lot of developers believe the ICO only went soft because most of the UK
governments own websites would not be compliant anywhere near the deadline.
The cynic in me would not be surprised to see the ICO crack the whip once the
government is safe.

------
Isofarro
ICO requirements got watered down by the UK Information Commissioner on
Thursday last week: [http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/may/26/cookies-
law...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/may/26/cookies-law-changed-
implied-consent)

Cached copy of the original article - since the site was down - deliberately
404ing the above posted link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&biw=1...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&biw=1152&bih=779&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ablog.silktide.com%2F2012%2F05%2Fdear-ico-this-is-why-web-
developers-hate-you%2F&oq=cache%3Ablog.silktide.com%2F2012%2F05%2Fdear-ico-
this-is-why-web-developers-hate-
you%2F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=hp.3...10320.14201.2.14872.23.18.5.0.0.1.118.772.16j1.17.0...0.1.qtnpDZb4Jgk&pbx=1)

~~~
oliveremberton
Frustratingly it took us hours to get this back up. Remind me never to write a
popular article before testing our infrastructure first!

